# St. Etienne- PSG



## Shaman86 (Apr 6, 2018)

ST.ETIENNE-PSG BTS 1.80 bet365 STAKE 3

PSG without several important players like Dani Alves, Verratti, Thiago Motta, Neymar e Draxler while in Home team only Mbengue e Pierre-Gabriel in doubtful. St. Etienne is in a good form with 3 wins and and 2 draw. At home they score 12 goal in 6 match. I think that will be a funny game with many goals.


----------

